# JSP Frame



## Generic1 (26. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit einer JSP eine Webseite erstellen, welche so aussieht wie ein Frame, also auf der linken Seite eine Navigationsleiste, oben ein Foto o.ä. und in der Mitte den Hauptteil der Seite.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wie ich das machen kann mit einer JSP.
Gibt es JSTL, die mich dabei unterstützen bzw. wie kann ich das am Besten machen.
Besten Dank,
lg


----------



## FArt (26. Apr 2010)

CSS...


----------



## Generic1 (27. Apr 2010)

Aja, OK, kenn mich zwar mit CSS halbwegs aus, weiß aber jetzt nicht, wie ich das so hinbekomme, dass es so eine Art Frame ist.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine CSS- Vorlage oder weiß jemand wo ich so eine Vorlage finden kann?
Besten Dank.


----------



## BumBel (27. Apr 2010)

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="normal.css">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Test</title>
</head>
<body>
	<div id="cont">
	<!-- HIER IST DER HEADER -->
		<div id="head" style="background:yellow;">
			Hallo ich bin fast ein Foto
		</div>
	<!-- HIER IST DIE NAVIGATION -->
		<div id="navi" style="background:red;">
			Start<br/>
			Sonstwas<br/>
		</div>
	<!-- HIER IST DER INHALT -->
		<div id="content" style="background:green;">
			und ich bin ganz viel text<br/>
			und ich bin ganz viel text<br/>
			und ich bin ganz viel text<br/>
			und ich bin ganz viel text<br/>
			und ich bin ganz viel text<br/>
			und ich bin ganz viel text<br/>
			und ich bin ganz viel text<br/>
			und ich bin ganz viel text<br/>
			und ich bin ganz viel text<br/>
			und ich bin ganz viel text<br/>
			und ich bin ganz viel text<br/>
			und ich bin ganz viel text<br/>
			und ich bin ganz viel text<br/>
			und ich bin ganz viel text<br/>
			und ich bin ganz viel text<br/>
		</div>
	</div>
</body>
```


```
body{	
	background: white;
	color: black;
}
div#cont{
	width: 700pt;
	height: 300pt;
	vertical-align: top;
	margin: auto;
}
div#head{
	margin-bottom: 10pt;
}
div#navi{
	height: 225pt;
	width: 20%;
	float: left;
	margin: 0pt;
	padding: 0pt;
	
}
div#content{
	width: 75%;
	padding: 10pt;
	vertical-align: top;
	float: right;
}
```

meinst du sowas in die Richtung?


----------



## Geeeee (27. Apr 2010)

Wenn es sowieso eine JSP Seite ist, solltest du dir mal Tiles und Sitemesh als Ergänzung anschauen.
CSS brauch man sowieso, aber so schleppt man nicht den ganzen Rattenschwanz durch alle Views mit.


----------

